# Removing Front Bumper to Replace Fog Lights



## PhiLongNguRoi89 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi. I am new to bimmerfest.com and blogs in general. I recently bought my maroon 95' 325i and recently bought some replacement FOG LIGHTS on eBay (sweet deal). They came with instructions and I just wanted to know if anyone could HELP ME WITH DETAILS ON HOW TO REMOVE THE FRONT BUMPER. 

Also, I am looking to buy new LED HEADLIGHTS for the car. They look really sick! I just wanted to know if REMOVING THE OLD HEADLIGHTS AND INSTALLING THESE NEW ONES WILL BE AS DIFFICULT AS THE FOG LIGHTS (ABOVE). They are projector lights and the seller says "You can change to 4200K Xenon gas or higher Opti-Blue hyper-white bulbs." First of all, this looks and sounds really sick. I just want to know IS IT LEGAL TO HAVE SUCH BRIGHT LIGHTS? AND, WHAT DOES THE SELLER MEAN BY 4200K XENON GAS?

Im a complete noob. LOL plz bare with me! Thanks for anyone who will help me!


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224416

I made a DIY on how to remove them right here--it's a LOT easier than removing your bumper! :thumbup:


----------



## PhiLongNguRoi89 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks so much! This was really helpful, and with about 2 hours of blindly fooling around, I finally managed to install the new fog lights! Thanks again!


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

No problem, congratulations on completing your DIY! Also, welcome to Bimmerfest


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Am the only onw how is a little confused as to why this guy is removing his bumper to install fog lights?


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

He didn't know how to remove the fog lights properly--hopefully I set him straight and he didn't end up doing it.


----------

